# Neurostimulators



## Deadpd (Oct 24, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone out there can help me with a HCPCS code for Neurostimulator electrodes.  I'm using L8680 which is the correct code, but I guess what I'm really wondering if any of you people from an ASC do these, and have you gotten reimbursed for them. And what code you are using.  
Any help would be great!!!


----------



## cconroycpch (Oct 26, 2007)

We do them at two of our facilities and bill with the L8680 as well and get reimbursed from Medicare without any problem, and other insurance reimburse based upon our contract.  The important thing to remember is the number of units billed needs to be adjusted based on the number of contacts for each electrode.  If you have a 4 or 8 contact electrode, and unilateral or bilateral.

Good Luck.


----------



## Deadpd (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  What's funny is we have been reimbursed by Medicare for these before.  I used the exact same process for this one because it was the exact same procedure.  Bilateral 8 lead.  I billed the L8680 with 16 units.  Medicare stated that they were non covered charges.  Very frustrating at times.


----------



## ASCNY (Jun 7, 2011)

*Neurostimulator's in the ASC*

Hi  

I was wondering if you have an email we could communicate thru.  We have just started doing neurostimulators and I have alot of questions.

Thanks,

Jean


----------



## patoles@hotmail.com (Jun 8, 2011)

*Be careful with the neurostimulator*



codermcdreamy said:


> I was wondering if anyone out there can help me with a HCPCS code for Neurostimulator electrodes.  I'm using L8680 which is the correct code, but I guess what I'm really wondering if any of you people from an ASC do these, and have you gotten reimbursed for them. And what code you are using.
> Any help would be great!!!



We used to provide this service in our asc, but found out that economically, it was not feasible to continue doing so.  Reimbursement for the trial implantation procedures were generous, but when it came time for the actual permanent placement, we ended up losing way more per case than we had originally thought.  There are charges for the generator pack etc that you can not bill for but which are are part of the total service provided by the vendor.  After full review, we opted not to do the procedure in the ASC, as was more cost effective to do it in the outpatient hospital setting.


----------

